# Vintage Ross Custon Deluxe



## Geez04 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a men's Ross Custom Deluxe bicycle that was manufactured by Chain Bike Corp, Rockaway NY.  I bought it at an auction.  It has a tank on it as well as a light on the front fender.  The light is broke and I want to find a new one.  I also want to find out more about this bike.  I know Ross sold bikes from the 1940s to the 1980s.  The store I worked at (Western Auto) used to sell them so I actually sold Ross bikes from 1977 to 1981.  Any info anyone can give me would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## jwm (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to the CABE, and what a cool old machine! I've never seen one like it before, but no doubt someone here will know something about it. Is the light a Delta? Parts, and complete Delta lights show up on ebay pretty frequently. If it's something unique to the bike, then some creative repair work may be in order. Keep us posted.

JWM


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like a mid to late 50s. Sometime in the early early 60s, they redesigned their bikes, and kept that styling into the 70s at least.


----------



## Geez04 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback all!  The light is missing the top.  If I had that, I could repair the rest of it.  I still haven't worked on the bike yet.  Have not had time.  I will look on e-bay to see if I can find a light.  Thanks for the rough year estimate.  I thought the tank was pretty cool and the decals are in great shape!  Appreciate anyone else who can also give me some info on the bike.  Great website!! Best one I have found so far!!


----------



## Geez04 (Jan 8, 2011)

Spot on regarding the light.  After looking at it, on the bottom of the light it's stamped "Delta Electric Co, Marion, Indiana".  Were these lights pretty universal back then or where they made for specific bikes?  Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 8, 2011)

looks like a delta winner you can get those on ebay nos


----------



## Geez04 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey Militarymonark - were specific delta lights made for specific brands of bikes or would any delta light work for this "rustoration"?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 9, 2011)

Geez04 said:


> Hey Militarymonark - were specific delta lights made for specific brands of bikes or would any delta light work for this "rustoration"?




Some were specific, but your model, the "Winner", is a universal one, you just need another Winner.


----------



## Geez04 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks!  I will start the search!


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Jan 11, 2011)

You appear to have the same 1956 Ross I had a few years ago.  I sold it with a 1958 to the same guy when I started concentrating on Schwinns.  This one I wish I kept, but the frame and fenders had been painted and I've always been into vintage originals, as clean as possible. Yours looks like it will come back with some love and attention.  Chain Bike Corp made this exact bike for Sears with JC Higgins graphics too.  Here's a few shots I saved.


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's the rest:

http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l483/IgnazSchwinn/IMG_0086.jpg
http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l483/IgnazSchwinn/IMG_0082.jpg
http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l483/IgnazSchwinn/IMG_0081.jpg
http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l483/IgnazSchwinn/IMG_0078.jpg
http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l483/IgnazSchwinn/IMG_0089.jpg


----------



## Geez04 (Jan 12, 2011)

THAT's IT!!!  Thanks for the info 'Lil Knee Scuffer!  I wondered why there was such a gap in the head stem an now I realize I am missing those silver bars that attach to the front fork.  How hard to you think it would take to find those?  I am going to the Memory Lane Shop in Grand Rapids Oh this Friday (since I live close there) and see if I can find a Delta Winner light.  Now I can search for the the other pieces that are missing.  Any tips on how to bring the color back to this without damaging it?  You all have been a big help with this.  This is my first vintage bike and I am having a blast with it!!!


----------



## Geez04 (Jan 12, 2011)

THAT's IT!!! Thanks for the info 'Lil Knee Scuffer! I wondered why there was such a gap in the head stem an now I realize I am missing those silver bars that attach to the front fork. How hard to you think it would take to find those? I am going to the Memory Lane Shop in Grand Rapids Oh this Friday (since I live close there) and see if I can find a Delta Winner light. Now I can search for the the other pieces that are missing. Any tips on how to bring the color back to this without damaging it? You all have been a big help with this. This is my first vintage bike and I am having a blast with it!!!


----------



## Monark52 (Jan 12, 2011)

Would $50 be too much to pay for one of these? The one i`m thinking about is in bad shape but the tank is there. No dents, just lots of rust.


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Jan 12, 2011)

Geez04: If you are going to Maple Lane Classics, measure the distance from the center of the axle at the fork up to the center of your "gap" in the headset.  With that info, they should be able to help out.  They are called truss rods.  
There are lots of methods and opinions on cleaning.  I wash with soap & water, use Zymol HD-Cleanse and then Zymol Wax.  Google Zymol.  It seems expensive until you see the results.  It's made for cars, so you can do a ton of bikes with it!  Rust on chrome gets brass wool with Mother's California Gold as lube. Grips, pedal rubber, white walls and vinyl seats get Simple Green and a brush. Have fun!

Monark52:  Mine was a well built, solid riding bike. $50.00 is pretty cheap.  Maybe you could fix it up and repaint as a rider?


----------



## Geez04 (Jan 13, 2011)

'Lil Knee Scuffer:  Thanks for the info.  I will be working the bike this weekend and will look at the Zymol thing.  Thanks too for the info on the truss rods.  I will see if I can find them too.  Is there a website for something that you can find out the value of bikes (kind of like a Kelly Blue Book)?  I know there are tons of different types of bike and that is probably impossible.  Thanks for all the help!!


----------

